# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Gele ogen en opgezette buik

## iemand21

Misschien is het antwoord voor de hand liggend, maar ik vraag het toch maar. 

Mijn vriend, een negroide man van 31 uit NIgeria heeft gele ogen (geel oogwit)(schijnen zwarte mannen wel vaker te hebben) en een best wel bolle uitpuilende buik. Ook merk ik dat ie toch best wel veel sterke drank drinkt (elke dag wel 2 glazen denk). Ik vind dat veel, want zelf drink ik bijna nooit, hooguit in het weekend. En nou zag ik dus dat ie ook gelig oog''wit'' had. Nou vroeg ik me af: duidt dit nou op een leverziekte? Of is er iets anders? Of is dit gewoon normaal en hoef ik niet bang te zijn voor rare besmettelijke ziektes als hepatitus...... Is het misschien de alcohol? 

Iemand enig idee?

----------


## Mystica

Voor de zekerheid zou je naar de huisarts moeten gaan. Iedereen zou hier kunnen roepen dat het wel of niet zo is..maar je zou het nooit kunnen weten. Gewoon naar de huisarts gaan en het zekere voor het onzekere nemen :Smile:

----------


## schipperke

Dit duidt duidelijk op geelzucht. Het kan zijn dat door de drank inderdaad de lever is aangetast en dat deze nu minder goed functioneert. Ik zou idd sowieso naar de doktor gaan voor eventueel antibiotica of iets dergelijks.

succes

----------


## Sylvia93

@Iemand 21.

Ben het met de bovenstaande reacties eens. Je post is al van vorig jaar. Dus denk dat je zo ondertussen wel al een oplossing hebt, en wat het was natuurlijk.
Ben wel nieuwsgierig wat het geweest is.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

